# Advice on a F150 Ecoboost FX4



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm strongly considering purchasing the truck mentioned in the title of this thread very soon, but wanted to get a quick pulse from the 2coolers that own one first. I'd appreciate any opinions on the questions below that you may have:

1) Is there any major differences in the 2013 vs 2014? I see several 2013's on the lot still and thought the dealers would be more inclined to offer a deeper discount.
2) Any reliability issues that you've experienced? I have searched online and found a few horror stories of engines going into limp mode when it was raining/damp out. 
3) Do you run Premium or regular unleaded in your truck?


Feel free to add anything that I may have missed above. I considered waiting for the aluminum body F-150's to be released, but it looks like it will still be a ways off yet and unlikely they'll be offering any decent incentives anytime soon. I've already compared the Tundra, Chevrolet and Ram trucks and preferred the F150 over the others so need to try and steer me elsewhere!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I think the limp mode was in earlier models. I have a 13 Fx4 and love the truck. It tows great, have not had any issues to date and it runs great. I run regular gas and about ever 3rd fill up I run a fuel additive. That limp mode thing was fixed to my knowledge. Definitely a great truck.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Appreciate the feedback! That's what I was hoping to hear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The limp mode thing was on some of the early versions but has been fixed. Regular gas. That's what it's timed for and premium won't get you anything but a lighter wallet. No real difference between the 13 and 14. 

Gas mileage is a little better than on my old 5.4, but you get a whole lot more power. It really shines when towing. Plenty of power and the gas mileage drop is much less than on a standard V8.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Great feedback. I have a 21' bass boat that I keep in storage at the lake in storage, so I won't do a huge amount of towing. Maybe pull the boat to a few different lakes 5-6 times per year. It will be nice to have the power when I need it though.


----------



## Tx_Biologist (Sep 7, 2012)

Absolutely love mine I'm on vacation in Florida and at 20k miles I'm getting 19mpg of course its only 55-60 here. On I10 we averaged 18.5. Don't be discouraged in the beginning I was not happy with 13-15 MPG, but it got better

Rvs 

Sent from my JT-B1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Well, it's a done deal! Signed the papers this afternoon. Even got to drive it home in the turd floater that blew through. I appreciate all of your advice.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Great looking truck.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats, good looking Truck!


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Congrats!!! You will love that truck


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

nice truck !!!!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

The limp mode problem has not been fixed. It is due to a flaw in the PCV system on these ecoboost engines. No way to fix it without a total new engine design. The PCV system allows combustion by-products and oil mist to get back into the intake air where it accumulates (condenses) in the intercooler. Under certain conditions this accumulation can be quickly ingested into the engines and cause stutter or even worse the limp mode condition. Ford has tried to address the issue with some fixes, mainly blocking some portions of the intercooler to raise temps and reduce condensation. An after market catch can will reduce the stuff getting back into the intake air and is probably good insurance for these engines. You just have to remember to empty it about every 1000 miles. Having said all this I don't have a catch can on my 2011 ecoboost and have never experienced the limp mode problem.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 2012 ecoboost and have had the shudder problem three times since I bought it. Every time it happened I was pulling my boat at a constant speed. When I punched it to pass somebody it started missing and shaking. All three times it was extremely humid or raining. I pulled over and turned it off and restarted it. It ran fine after that every time. This is the best truck I've ever owned and I'm not worried about this little issue. I know now when it may pop up. Enjoy your truck!


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

I absolutely love my eco. Had it for three years now and no issues whatsoever, 52,000 miles. I run premium fuel and use full synthetic oil. These motors run better on premium.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

I was going to add to this about the limp mode but it was explained pretty well in a previous post. The issue has not been fixed. They have tried and failed. I have a 13 and haven't had any issues. Never had the limp mode but probably never put in the conditions necessary to see it. 

Also, the computers in these trucks can adapt to premium fuel. I have heard that it results in a little better power but I have only run regular. I don't think it is enough power difference to justify the extra cost. You can try it for yourself and see. I would let the tank empty first and fill it all the way. Then give it at least another tank or two before judging. This should allow plenty of time for the computer to make the necessary adjustments. It can probably do it faster but this is just a recommendation.

I have also recently heard about an issue where they are dumping fuel into the oil. I would warn you to check your oil pretty frequently. Look for it to be overfilled and smell of gas. I am not sure how it big an issue it is but I have read multiple reports.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Towed a trailer with about 4000 pounds with my 2013 EB in heavy rain (most of the way) from Galveston to Bastrop last Tuesday. Had the cruise set on 75. No stuttering or limping. 

In my experience, most of the people who say the problem isn't fixed are those that just don't want the problem to be fixed. Supposedly a mid 2012 redesign took care of it, and from what I've been able discern, it actually did take care of it. 

Tows like my old 7.3 PSD.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Never use cruise control in the rain!!!! You will realize it's a bad idea when your trailer folds in your side mirrors.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

sgrem said:


> Never use cruise control in the rain!!!! You will realize it's a bad idea when your trailer folds in your side mirrors.


Unless you have full time AWD, stablitly management, and good tires. It's just a matter of paying attention and not panicking. Been towing weight for a lot of years, rain and shine.

Cruise isn't the problem. Letting it lull you into a false sense of security is.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

I picked up a new 2012 Eco the first of Sept 2013 (couldn't believe they still had the truck on the lot for over a year, and yes I got a great deal on it) and just turned 18K last weekend. I have experienced the shutter twice and it happens when I was in 6th gear, traveling 55-60 mph, and then flooring it to pass on 2-lane highway. Read a bunch of stuff on F150forum.com and some people were able to correct the issue by simply pulling the plugs and making sure they were gapped correctly, mine weren't. Others needed new inter-coolers, I think.

All in all though, I absolutely love this engine. Tows great and having so much torque on the low end is intoxicating. Fuel economy depends on your driving style. I'm a conservative driver and when I make my trips back to the family ranch in Hallettsville or to Rockport from Fort Worth I keep it between 60-65mph. With the 3.55 rear end and stock 18" wheels I averaged 21.7 round trip to Hallettsville and back. I also rarely drive with cruise control. My economy does go down while I'm driving the highways in the Metroplex because I tend to be more aggressive (traffic will do that to me). I've noticed the turbos tend to spool up around 1800-2000 rpm, so if you can keep it under that on the highway and be gentle when taking off from lights/stop signs you can get good gas mileage from these engines.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

The spark plug gap is another issue. Sucking water into the engine via the intercooler and causing the truck to go into limp mode is completely unrelated.

To my knowledge there have been many TSB's to resolved it and it hasn't worked. I believe they added something to try and prevent water ingestion but there have been people who reported the issue have all of these done and still have the issue.

As I mentioned before, I have never seen the problem happen to my truck but that doesn't mean there was a redesign done in 2012 that stopped it. There have been reports for 2013's having this issue. So I am going to stand by my belief that this isn't fixed but it only effects a small percentage that can replicate the exact conditions. I believe FORD has reproduced it in their own testing but can't figure out how to resolve it.


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

My early 2012 build threw an engine code once on a drive in the rain. It didn't go into limp mode and didn't run poorly either. They replaced the intercooler with the updated designed and no issues 30,000+ miles later. I recall that the early 2012 did not get the updated intercoolers during manufacturing, but the later 2012's did. Count me as one that is very happy with the EB so far.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Appreciate all of the responses. I'm really not overly worried about the shuttering/limp mode issue IF my truck experiences it. From the reviews that I've read, it seems to be experienced much less frequently with the late 2013 and 2014 models. If I experience an issue, I may just install the catch can if it worries me that bad. My boat stays in storage up at the lake except for 2-3 times per year that I tow it to another reservoir. 

Still on the first tank of gas and it's averaging 16.7 mpg so far. I couldn't be more happy with that for city driving. I understand that it should improve as the engine breaks in. Looking forward to taking it on a road trip to compare the difference. The 36 gallon tank is really nice for not having to stop for fuel nearly as often as before. 

On a side note, I'm shopping around for either a folding or roll up bed cover for it. Do you have any recommendations on local shops that have some in stock or advice after owning one yourself?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

